# 16" super chuncks?



## Chipbyrd (May 26, 2012)

Hello, I recently installed 24" super chuncks in the corners of my room. It made an awesome difference. So far, they only go up 4". I would like to extend them to the ceiling. My wife has asked me to make these a bit smaller so the room doesn't feel "closed in." Would 16" super chuncks still be a help in bass absorption? 12"? At what point do they become useless? Thanks for the help.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The smaller you make them, the less surface area and the less thickness - so, less absorption and it doesn't reach as low in frequency. Going taller will help with the surface area but not the low frequency extension.

Bryan


----------



## Chipbyrd (May 26, 2012)

Pardon my lack of knowledge, but what about a 12" x 12" square. Would that provide good bass absorption?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That would be OK. Decent surface area and decent thickness at least at the middle. I think you'll find though that a 12" square sticks out as far from the corner as the 17x17x24" triangle does. It just doesn't go as far along the wall. 

Bryan


----------

